# gif89.dll error msg w/ game "Remedy"



## meachy (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone had any problems with an error msg on gif89.dll ? I downloaded a PC game from Bigfishgames.com, and my computer will not let me open the game. It comes up w/ the "gif89.dll" msg error. Any ideas of how to make the game work, and not have to pay for RegCure? I have the Vista svc pack 1. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

OK, I think that gif89.dll is missing from ur computer so download it from here : gif89.dll

it is a zip file that contains gif89.dll , extract the file and then copy it to

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32

Hope I helped

reply with the results


----------



## meachy (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I did go to site that you suggested. I did finally download gif89.dll and had to also download winzip to unzip the file. I did save it to c drive as you instructed, and when I tried to start the game, it gave me the same message that a file was missing, or some component from the file, that would not allow the game to play. 

I wondered if it might not be related to the Vista mess. Every game we have ever downloaded, came with no problem. At this point, I will remove the gif89 file, from the windows system32, and also uninstall the game. 

I am such a novice, and am grateful for your insights.



RockmasteR said:


> OK, I think that gif89.dll is missing from ur computer so download it from here : gif89.dll
> 
> it is a zip file that contains gif89.dll , extract the file and then copy it to
> 
> ...


----------



## beau511 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,
I have the same problem as meachy with vista sp1 also, i have downloaded many games and bought them from the same place without problems, i wrote them and is waiting for a response, if the response is successfull i will post.

Claude


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

U did not say that u have Vista!!

I think that the file that I posted is for XP, sorry about that

This is the file for Windows Vista

gif89.dll.zip

it's in zip, unzip it with winzip or winrar

Hope this will help...


----------



## Sjaaser (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Seems I am having the same problem here. I have Vista with SP1 also. I tried the Vista gif89.dll and that one didn't work either. I opened both dlls in notepad and it seems to be the exact same data? Do you have to register the .dll somewhere after adding it to the system32 folder? I am asking because the registry hasn't changed from what I could tell since adding the file.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## beau511 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,
I just recieved an e-mail from fishgames and it is an error in the game provided by a third party, they expect to have the new remedy in the next couple of days and will notifie people that have bought the game.
They give a fix with cmd, i followed all instructions carefully but for some reason it does not work for me.

Claude


----------



## beau511 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,
I followed Rockmaster second reply and the game works now but i find it a bit of a pain because you have to use small fonts and every time you change it, you have to reboot so after playing you have to reboot again to have large fonts back.

Claude


----------

